# OB initial visit



## kdavidson (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a scenerio where a patient seen the RN for their first initial visit, and yes, they initiated the OB record, yet she is bleeding, so they send her for bloodwork and it looks like she is having a spontaneous abortion, which she won't need to see the doctor.  Can we charge for this initial visit with the RN?


----------



## frankklass2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes. You would code it 99211 office visit without physician supervision.


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

kdavidson said:


> I have a scenerio where a patient seen the RN for their first initial visit, and yes, they initiated the OB record, yet she is bleeding, so they send her for bloodwork and it looks like she is having a spontaneous abortion, which she won't need to see the doctor.  Can we charge for this initial visit with the RN?



And why would the doctor not want to verify that the patient is having a miscarriage?  Is this a new patient to the practice, or an established patient?  The lab work will have to be read and interpreted by a physician and generally a follow up visit is recommended.  Not all miscarriages complete spontaneously, frequently they require a physician to perform a D&C to be sure all products of conception have cleared the uterus.

Yes, you will be able to bill the nurse visit with a 99211 if the patient miscarries.  But I would wait until there is resolution of the situation before billing for those services.


----------



## YBYERS (Nov 10, 2011)

*OB Initial Visit*

I thought the patient had to be established with the practice before you can charge a nurse's visit.  So you are saying that if the patient sees the nurse, and has never been seen at our practice before that we can charge for the nurses visit 99211?


----------

